# Adding to a Travelshare account



## Mike.S (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey all - newbie here.

Well, we have owned WM for a long time but just joined the forum and could use some advice.

We have recently been to a couple of owner updates - 2 in the last month - and there is pressure to move up to the 20K level (ok, I know they are sales people)...

So we started out with 7K in 2001 and added 5K in 2014 to become Travelshare.  There are a lot more benefits when you get to 20K (Silver Elite) but who want to pay $3.50/credit at the sales office!

If we were to buy 8K on Ebay or TUG, I assume we can have the accounts merged.  But it would be important to be able to keep Travelshare and be considered Silver Elite.

Does anyone know if we would run into any issues with WM saying 'you can't do that'?

BTW, according to the sales office (and I know that anytime sales people open their mouth they could be lying) Wyndham Destinations (which WM is now part of) is going to move credit prices up to about $5/credit within the next year and the Silver Elite level will move up from 20K.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 9, 2019)

Resell Points are not Travelshare and will not count towards a new Tier Level. You can have resell Points and Travelshare in the same Account. We do. You will have 2 columns on your Account Page. One for WM (non Travelshare Points) and one WTS (Travelshare Points). When you make a Reservation the Computer will normally draw the WM Points first, if it is a Reservation that is eligible for WM. Normally the only Reservations not eligible for WM are WMSP and or Wyndham Club Pass.

If you buy resell Points and you are going to consolidate them into a single Account it is best to do it at the time you are buying the Points and transferring them into your name so you do not have to pay a second $299 fee to Wyndham.


----------



## Mike.S (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the info.  So, the only way to increase your Travelshare points (and improve your tier status) is to buy from the WM sales office? 
If that's the case then it doesn't sound like it's worth doing (for the benefits of moving up the tier)...

Mike.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 9, 2019)

Are your travelshare benefits worth the extra dues you are paying for them?  You can do everything listed in the Travelshare benefits for less without paying developer prices.   Your original credits gave/give you access to Club Pass, but those costs are inflated in both credits and fees that it's not worth much.  Wifi costs $50/year and RCI is $89/year at most.   Take a good hard look at what you are really paying for other than a nice commission for the sales people.  

Sue


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 10, 2019)

What Sue said.... price out the value of the benefits you will actually use on a regular basis. Then compare those "ala carte" costs to what you will end up paying extra in program fees for the Travelshare program (ie. the extra fee above the normal maintenance). For people with a small pts account, Travelshare can make sense - but almost never when you factor in the premium you pay to the developer for Travelshare eligible credits. 

The only benefit you cannot directly add ala carte is Club Pass. But since you bought your 7k in 2001 - those credits are already grandfathered in for Club Pass benefits (as are credits purchased directly from the developer or acquired prior to 2007).


----------

